# T3i for 60D?



## Frank M (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a T3i that I can sell right now with some accessories that I don't use very much and purchase a new Canon 60D at basically break even. 

I would actually be using the camera mainly for video, but will also be doing landscape and sport photography (I'd say it's about a 60/40 split). 

There are a bunch of features that I like about the 60D over the T3i (i.e. higher burst rate, more ISO selections, ability to adjust kelvins, top LCD screen, bit extra weight), but some have said T3i is the better choice for video. 

I personally think the extra features I mention above are worth the swap and can't really understand why the T3i would be the better choice for video, especially at a break even point in terms of cost, and was wondering what you guys think?


----------



## enerlevel (Mar 21, 2015)

if you are happy with the IQ of 600D then i would surely take the 60D. it basically provides you the same IQ but with some better ergonomics..    however if you want a little more from the sensor specially for lowlight, i would get the 70D.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 21, 2015)

Funny enough enelevel, I can't say I saw that much of a difference with low light performance from the 70D. Especially not enough to warrant a $700 difference. Truthfully, I haven't seen many crop sensors that are great in low light. My next investment will be a full frame (probably 6D) specifically for low light situations. 

But for now, I just can't see the negative of selling a 4 year old used T3i for a new 60D (despite being a 5 year old model, but both are).


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 21, 2015)

T3I vs. 60D  Pretty much the same camera except- 60d has better viewfinder, faster max shutter, top lcd, burst speed, and dials to change settings efficiently.

Specifications - Canon Rebel T3i vs Canon EOS 60D

Had a T3I and still have the 60D.


----------



## enerlevel (Mar 22, 2015)

Frank M said:


> Funny enough enelevel, I can't say I saw that much of a difference with low light performance from the 70D. Especially not enough to warrant a $700 difference. Truthfully, I haven't seen many crop sensors that are great in low light. My next investment will be a full frame (probably 6D) specifically for low light situations.
> 
> But for now, I just can't see the negative of selling a 4 year old used T3i for a new 60D (despite being a 5 year old model, but both are).



if you look carefully , there are difference between the low light performance of the old gen sensors and the new ones. my friend has used 7D all his life and has now upgraded to 70D. he says he can see difference in the low light performance. 
there are crop sensors which perform good.  for example  the Fujifilm and the D7100. like i said, if you happy with the T3i IQ then you should get the 60D. I would.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 22, 2015)

I had the 60D its a great camera and solid build quality, but I sold it off to recover some cash that I spent on the 6D I purchased New.I loved the 60D and really the only reason I got the 6D is low light and ISO performance. IMO Going for the 60D is a no brainer just for the shutter speeds,Top LCD,multi controllers and FPS.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 22, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> I had the 60D its a great camera and solid build quality, but I sold it off to recover some cash that I spent on the 6D I purchased New.I loved the 60D and really the only reason I got the 6D is low light and ISO performance. IMO Going for the 60D is a no brainer just for the shutter speeds,Top LCD,multi controllers and FPS.



I feel pretty much exactly the same way. I'd also be swapping a used camera for a new camera....so that's a plus.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 22, 2015)

If you plan on focusing at video then the camera you really want is the 70D, with its Phase detection and touch screen the 70D is simply much better video camera then the 60D and t3i plus it does have a newer sensor and a bit better low light performance.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 22, 2015)

Quite honestly, I would never use any sort of auto focus feature for video with a DSLR. I do all my video manual and that pretty much makes the 70D a much less valuable upgrade.


----------



## enerlevel (Mar 23, 2015)

Frank M said:


> Quite honestly, I would never use any sort of auto focus feature for video with a DSLR. I do all my video manual and that pretty much makes the 70D a much less valuable upgrade.



sorry but looks like you have already made up your mind that the 70D is not a good upgrade... but it actually is... the auto focus system is way ahead of 60D... its like comparing 6D auto focus vs 5D mark III.  plus there is High ISO advantage as well.  plus wifi, touch screen, higher FPS  etc which is not really imp. but for some it is.

but it really depends on what price are you getting the 60D and 70D. if theprice difference is Alot then just stick with 60D.  if you have the money then surely go for 70D.
But since ur original thread was about t3i vs 60D and Not 70D, then i would say Yes go for 60D


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 23, 2015)

Do it.


----------



## Frank M (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome feedback everyone really appreciate it. 

Already did it. Should have the 60D in a couple of days.


----------



## Frank M (Apr 1, 2015)

60D has arrived. Looking good so far, but there is a bit to get used to when coming from my T3i. Controls are quite a bit different and there are some additional options I need to figure out.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 2, 2015)

Grats on your new camera!

The focus system on the 60D looks just like the focus system on your T3i... except on the 60D all 9 of the AF points are "cross type" whereas on your T3i only the center point was "cross type".

The rear dial makes the thing easier to use... especially if you shoot in manual.  The front dial (next to shutter button) controls shutter speed... the rear-dial controls aperture (making it much easier to dial in your exposure without having to take your eye away from the viewfinder.)  If in the other modes (Tv, Av, or P) the front dial controls whatever you told the camera YOU want to control (e.g. it controls shutter speed if in Tv mode -- just like your T3i) but the rear dial controls exposure compensation.    Once you get used to having a rear-dial, you'll want one on every camera.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2015)

Congrats Frank,I think your really going to appreciate the dual wheels and you can customize it to your liking, like reverse dials for an example in the menu CFnIV.Operations/others. Enjoy your 60D.


----------



## Frank M (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks DarkShadow and TCampbell. Love the ergonomics of the camera. I'm a fan of heavier cameras. Though I get tired quicker, it allows me to get smoother shots in video. Loving it so far.


----------

